# Tea Party With a Surprise Ending



## Rebbetzin (Jun 8, 2010)

Today was a really fun day!! We had a Tea Party for a young mom who has recently moved to Tucson with her husband and two children. We had a wonderful afternoon. Here are some photos of our time together. Since we (My friends, Robin and Jennifer, and Robin's grand daugher, "Miss Elizabeth") had invited ourselves over to Maryann's for Tea, we told her we would make it worth her while when we came over. 

Here is Elizabeth giving Annabelle a gift. 





Sorry I cut off some of Maryann's head!

Elizabeth is attempting to help with putting on the apron, 
that Jennifer made for Annabelle.






Robin is showing Annabelle that she has a POCKET!





Something very important to a toddler!



I made a plate of pinwheel sandwiches with three different filings. 
Strawberry, Cheddar Cheese and Chive, and a Honey Mustard and Smoked Turkey. I garnished it with Rosemary and Johnny Jump Ups from the garden. 





I also made some Oatmeal Raisin Chocolate Chip Cookies. And brought a jar of Honeysuckle jelly and some fresh eggs. Robin and Jennifer brought some Cucumber sandwiches, Banana Bread, Fruit Salad, a half gallon of fresh goat milk, and some fresh cheese Jennifer had just made. Maryann made a very nice uncooked fresh vegetable pizza (which on a day like today that was over 105 it was nice to have lots of cool foods!) and she made some DELICIOUS Whole Wheat Cinnamon rolls. Needless to say we had plenty to eat! 

Here is a photo of the table.






We set the "young ladies" up at their own table.





Here is Jennifer with Baby Silas. He is about 2 months old now.






Here is Elizabeth giving Annabelle a hug "Bye."





Elizabeth saying Bye to Maryann.







I will have to make another post for the Surprise ending!


(I hit the limit of 10 photos!)


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 8, 2010)

After we left Maryann's, we took my husband a late lunch. During Rich's lunch break, he was visiting with his Mentor who has been here in Tucson at the hospital for a Triple Bypass surgery on his heart. 

Then after that, we drove way down south, almost to San Xavier Mission to meet up with a friend of Jennifer's that is due to have a baby any day now. We met her in a parking lot, so she could give Jennifer a duck! Here Jennifer and Maray are about to get the duck out of the backseat. 





He was in a big bucket on the backseat.






Young Miss Elizabeth got the job of watching the duck while we drove back to my house.

She took her job very seriously!






"Ducky" made himself right at home in the Goat Watering Trough!





Elizabeth decided to be helpful...





She figured she would help Ducky take a proper bath! As Countess looks on wondering how in the world she is suppose to drink from that water now!






So that was my excitement for the day!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 8, 2010)

What a story and long day!  Sounds like you had a blast and that food looked incredible!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Cute duck!


----------

